# Why is the no dedicated Gamecube section on the site?



## SG (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, the Wii has it's own dedicated section and five sub-forums.  The GC gets slotted in consoles and other oldies.  Even the PS & Xbox machines get their own category!

What gives?  I don't understand why the Wii hacking scene is so big yet the GC one wasn't, especially given as amongst hardcore gamers, there seems to be a great deal of enthusiasm for it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 2, 2008)

If there were enough Gamecube related topics to warrant opening a new dedicated forum then we'd do it... Unfortunately there are absolutely no Gamecube related topics these days.


----------



## SG (Apr 2, 2008)

Was there a section back in the day?

At the very least I'd think that the GC stuff could be amalgamated to the Wii stuff, much as the PS and Xbox sections are together as opposed to separate Xbox/360 or PS1/PS2/PS3 sections.

What I mean is wouldn't it make more sense to just have GC topics go with Wii ones?  Especially as the Wii has built in GC stuff?


----------



## Samutz (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't recall there ever being a GC category on the site, especially since GC dump releases were never covered in the news. Most GC questions are already posted in the Wii forums anyway since the Wii can run GC games and homebrew. Every once and a while a non-Wii GC question will pop up in the Other Consoles forum, but it just doesn't happen that often.


----------



## SG (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmmm.. so if I wanted to ask about a GC chip would that go better in the Wii or Other consoles section?

I also have a question about homebrew; where would that be suitable?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 2, 2008)

groovemeister said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. so if I wanted to ask about a GC chip would that go better in the Wii or Other consoles section?
> I'd pick other consoles.
> QUOTE(groovemeister @ Apr 2 2008, 10:03 PM) I also have a question about homebrew; where would that be suitable?


You could choose either one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd pick Wii.

The GameCube is a very good console, I love it, but it just isn't interesting to mod, so a dedicated section isn't really needed on GBAtemp.


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 2, 2008)

GameCube modding took a long time to figure out, and is relatively difficult. Chips weren't widely available until late in its life. Much like the Sega Saturn.


----------



## Ice Cold (Apr 2, 2008)

The answer is quite easy.  Gamecube is officially a last-gen system.  Gamecube games are (or pretty much) out of production, so there's nothing truly new to talk about anymore.


----------



## Defiance (Apr 5, 2008)

I want to mod my Gamecube before I do my Wii...  No one really answers in that section.

So then I stop being lazy and look it up.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 5, 2008)

In he Oldies section. And it is old....


----------

